# Snorkle pics



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Im looking to see if you guys have any pics of how the snorkles are run on your gades. Snorkles are illegal in maine and thinking i just want to run the cvt exhaust up to the pod. Not sure where to run it cause man is it tight on the 1k. Any pics would help. Thanks


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

illegal? dang thats nuts .. why ? sorry im no help to the pics ive got an outlander


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Its because its illegal to ride through streams and ponds etc in Maine. You can build all the bridges you want though.

Hey dookie where ya located?


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I live in skowhegan. I had snorks on my brute but never had a run in with wardens. I have been stoped quite a few times and they never said anything about the pipe. Prob depends how you get caught


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

eagleeye76 said:


> Its because its illegal to ride through streams and ponds etc in Maine. You can build all the bridges you want though.
> 
> Hey dookie where ya located?


 Well it's illegal to ride in creeks and streams everywhere so to speak, according to the EPA. But bridges aren't fun, mud and water are FUN !!!! I feel for yall up north, just move on down south and problem solved !! LMAO


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

J2! said:


> Well it's illegal to ride in creeks and streams everywhere so to speak, according to the EPA. But bridges aren't fun, mud and water are FUN !!!! I feel for yall up north, just move on down south and problem solved !! LMAO


^^
X's 2




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

gosh and i thought kansas sucked i have never even got stopped besides for not having a helmet on in a orv park where it was required


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I hunt in NC and i can say life is so much different down there. Maine is so bad with everything. Cant have lifted trucks no tint no loud exhaust. Its bad


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Glad I'm in oklahoma were everything lifted and loud lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If the 1000s are anything like my 800, then the airbox and cvt intake are already pretty high, the cvt exhaust is the main thing that would need to be brought up. I do know that to snorkel a gen 1 OR gen 2 requires trimming of some plastic under the pod area.

And yes it definitely sux that everything is illegal there, I couldn't handle that...lol my truck is lifted 12", is diesel with straight 4" exhaust and 6" stacks, has dark tent, and every atv I own is snorkeled. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bltbrute (Aug 28, 2012)

florida is the same way on state land but private land you can tear it up lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

You can tear up private land here but you better not go into the stream etc even if you own the land on both sides.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

They would just have to catch me


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

RYAN. said:


> They would just have to catch me


 You might run from the warden, but you wouldn't be able to out run his radio !!! LMAO It MIGHT be worth a try if you know where to hide though.


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

i just did a 1000 and your right its extremly tight i used some marine flex hose up around the top under the cowl before i made the final bend out. the bottlom is pretty easy i just used some 90 pvc to point it to the top the a 90 to bring it to center and thanks to filthy moved all the stuff under the cowl towards the front, flex hose under cowl to make some bends to another 90 facing up to finish off ill see if i can find any pics when i get home. all the electronics with some careful ziptie removal will fit all the way towards the front under the cowl giving you enough room for all three tubes


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Some pics would be great. Thanks



talleyman01 said:


> i just did a 1000 and your right its extremly tight i used some marine flex hose up around the top under the cowl before i made the final bend out. the bottlom is pretty easy i just used some 90 pvc to point it to the top the a 90 to bring it to center and thanks to filthy moved all the stuff under the cowl towards the front, flex hose under cowl to make some bends to another 90 facing up to finish off ill see if i can find any pics when i get home. all the electronics with some careful ziptie removal will fit all the way towards the front under the cowl giving you enough room for all three tubes


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

florida you can have anything...state land you can have snorkels and what not i know more bikes down here are snorkeled then not snorkeled lol.....some places wont allow certain tires i do know that but those places are stupid to ride anyways lol


----------

